# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Excellent Owner Builder Software

## chuth77

Hi Guys, 
I can thoroughly recommend a software package, in Microsoft Excel, for anyone considering owner building.  
Check out http://www.ownerbuilderspage.com.au/ :2thumbsup:  
You can download a free trail version, but I've gone and purchase the full version. Well worth it!! 
If you want to know any more details before purchasing, PM me..

----------


## stevecoles

> Hi Guys, 
> I can thoroughly recommend a software package, in Microsoft Excel, for anyone considering owner building.  
> Check out http://www.ownerbuilderspage.com.au/ 
> You can download a free trail version, but I've gone and purchase the full version. Well worth it!! 
> If you want to know any more details before purchasing, PM me..

  Hi 
I appreciate the positive feedback from chuth77 and since your purchase I have upgraded the programme to enable Double Brick to be calculated with a simple mouse click. I no longer have the download but will email a demo version to anyone interested (formulas are disabled). You can see lots of details about the programme and its capabilities on the website http://www.ownerbuilderspage.com.au/
Cheers Steve

----------


## sports fan

where do they get the labour rates from are they australian? how have you found them accurate?

----------


## deepak_sydney

Hi can you please send me a demo version on deepaksydney@gmail.com
As your website download is not working  
Regards 
Dipak

----------


## marin

Hi Steve 
Can you please send a demo owner builders version to marin_glavic@yahoo.com.au? 
Thanks
Marin

----------


## richo86

Hi can you please send me a demo version on mattr86@hotmail.com
As your website download is not working  
Regards 
matt

----------


## maccas1

Can you send me a copy please i tried to purchase a copy but it isnt working pfmckenzie@dodo.com.au 
Cheers

----------


## r3nov8or

stevecoles, your demo links are referencing documents on your personal C: drive instead of an internet hosted location .

----------


## perthnovice

hi can you please send me the trial version thank you   sharon.stoker@bigpond.com

----------


## Melb Trades

Can u send me the trial please  jase.mts@gmail.com

----------


## hopelessputter

Hi, can you please send me the trial version, Thank You  stacey.stevenw@optusnet.com.au

----------


## r3nov8or

Can someone let me know if these requests are being fulfilled?

----------


## maccas1

No there not

----------

